# T shirt design



## Jada (Jul 21, 2012)

so I'm plannin on making a t shirt saying in bold white letters sayin SI Crew in the front but I wanna hear what motto guys can come up with for me to put in the back of the shirt. All members pls participate! Once we have the chosen one and everyone votes on it I'll make the first one . Hopefully the boss hint can make them and we all can contribute to the site we love if not it doesn't hurt for me to ask a second time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 21, 2012)

Si till i die!!!! with a wolf howling at the moon with a crazy tren look in his eyes..


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuck clen and t-3, I use mast, rips n chicken. Lol. Me and spongys saying


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea i'm jacked
come at me bro!!!


----------



## Azog (Jul 21, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Si till i die!!!! with a wolf howling at the moon with a crazy tren look in his eyes..



This. I'd buy one.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2012)

"This Game of Ours"

with gears turning behind it


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

die big die young


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> so I'm plannin on making a t shirt saying in bold white letters sayin SI Crew in the front but I wanna hear what motto guys can come up with for me to put in the back of the shirt. All members pls participate! Once we have the chosen one and everyone votes on it I'll make the first one . Hopefully the boss hint can make them and we all can contribute to the site we love if not it doesn't hurt for me to ask a second time.


i love this idea


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 21, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> "This Game of Ours"
> 
> with gears turning behind it



I like this but switch game to thing. This thing of ours. Mafioso style.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 21, 2012)

Capital letters saying BROTHERHOOD on the back


----------



## beasto (Jul 21, 2012)

Even though it's from one of my shirt's I designed, I will still throw it out there. "Some call it an obsession...I call it our lifestyle"


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 21, 2012)

Needs to be cool, but slightly vague also.  I'm personally not wearing a shirt that has the word "steroid" written anywhere on it...and that might become an issue given the name of the board.  

Having said that:

HELL YEAH, to the SI Shirts!   I still wear my shirt from an old board I was on.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 21, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Capital letters saying BROTHERHOOD on the back



I like this one! Subtle and not too flashy.


----------



## Jada (Jul 21, 2012)

Im loving all of them keep it comin!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2012)

on the front "SI Crew and on the back "Im jacked and I know It"


----------



## Jada (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice one Bull!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 21, 2012)

Like Rowdy`s design and what ever on the back is cool for me. I want some shirts 2 or 3 lol, BTW the color shoulkd be black or withe


----------



## Spongy (Jul 21, 2012)

"100% Natural"


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 21, 2012)

Si. 'till pip do us part'


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 21, 2012)

Or: Living Life 1cc At The Time...


----------



## Hurt (Jul 21, 2012)

I like the design rowdy threw up...would be cool to have a barbell or something incorporated somewhere.

I've always liked the expression "Oh really, I look like I use steroids? Thank you!" haha but probably wouldn't go over well on a T shirt.  

SImple and vague is the way to go IMO.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2012)

and a picture

http://www.google.com/search?q=gear...KOqGo6wHOp-irCg&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1255&bih=625

get it?!? get it?!?


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 21, 2012)

We could make some sort of play on SI...

*SI*
*S*eriously *I*ntense,
*S*eriously *I*nformative,
*S*eriously *I*nto it,
It's *S*omething *I*nside us...
*THE BROTHERHOOD*

Those are just a few that came to mind but it could be anything that makes sense with those letters... the gears mentioned above might be cool too


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


>



This on the front for sure......maybe something like 100% Brotherhood on the back


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 22, 2012)

Got some rough pricing if we actually decided to do it. These prices are minimum of 24, but better pricing the more we get of each. The pricing covers the shirts and all shipping. White shirt with black color or black shirt with white color. All profit would go to the site. I figured these prices would give a little money to the site for each buy, but if we buy even more then that profit goes up from price breaks.

shirts - tee, sleeveless, tank
---------------
xl - 12
2xl - 13.50
3xl - 14
4xl - 15

shirts - Long sleeve heavy cotton
---------------
xl - 13
2xl - 14.50
3xl - 15
4xl - 16

Sweat Shirt
---------------
xl - 16
2xl - 17.50
3xl - 18
4xl - 19

Hanes Hoodie
---------------
xl - 22
2xl - 23.50
3xl - 24
4xl - 25


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2012)

Damn, hope we can make this work. I love the idea of getting some money back to this place. I would get a hoody and T if this goes through!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 22, 2012)

Figured the hoody would have the design on the back. What is other input? We can do as few as 6, but the price each is higher by alot.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there any Shmediums or just larges for cobra? He's only 193 lbs now and likes his shirts Jersey shore tight.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll check, I know they have a kids section....


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 23, 2012)

i am in 2xl for me


----------



## conan (Jul 23, 2012)

Loving this idea.  Count me in!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 23, 2012)

conan said:


> Loving this idea.  Count me in!


Me to Rowdy,count me in to,anything i can do to help,finances,i will donate from my farm if needed


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2012)

I need extra medium


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 23, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Is there any Shmediums or just larges for cobra? He's only 193 lbs now and likes his shirts Jersey shore tight.



For real can a brotha get a large hoodie?!?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 23, 2012)

In all seriousness, they do have sizes XS to XL for 1 price, then the larger sizes are slightly more.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 23, 2012)

I could go for a 2XL hoodie and 2XL t-shirt if we do this


----------



## Jada (Jul 24, 2012)

So quick update guys I've been looking like crazy for the right pic and I found it ! I just emailed brother brad so he can make a example pic of how is going to look, u guys r gonna rock those shirts hard body! Keep tuned!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 24, 2012)

definitely gonna need some hoodies


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in for a tshirt and a hoodie


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 28, 2012)

any update?


----------



## HH (Jul 28, 2012)

SI mankini ftw


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 29, 2012)

HH said:


> SI mankini ftw



This ^ I need an extra small in this please


----------



## Spongy (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm definitely in for multiples!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 29, 2012)

Well are getting this done or WHAT????? I want a few and a hoodie for sure...


----------



## Bevo (Jul 29, 2012)

im down!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 29, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I'm definitely in for multiples!


Yup me too, a few t-shirts and a couple of hoodies!!


Pikiki said:


> Well are getting this done or WHAT????? I want a few and a hoodie for sure...


indeed....be a good birthday gift for me


----------



## Illtemper (Jul 30, 2012)

I would be down for a couple also, 2xl for me...

maybe for the back if you didnt deside on a design yet,  maybe you can put 

POWER THROUGH KNOWLEDGE,
TRUST THROUGH BROTHERHOOD,
INSIGHT FOR ALL!

or

STRENGTH THROUGH KNOWLEDGE
BROTHERHOOD THROUGH INSIGHT

something like this might be cool for a pic,
	

		
			
		

		
	




if you dont know gargoyles, myths are they were and are used to protect against evil.. 

It was just a thought. I like the t-shirt idea!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 30, 2012)

I want one tht says Im not concieted I just know Im stronger than you LOL


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 30, 2012)

gonna create a poll to see what design we want, so have your idea ready and we will decide on it once and for all.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 30, 2012)

Sweet! I do like what Ill proposed.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 30, 2012)

Sometimes I am an oblivious Moron. Sorry to Jada for stepping all over his shit here, I came in like I ran the thing lol. I wrote him a pm to see if w can get this going. It was his idea and I think he would be great to get this done. We'll see what he says when he comes on.

I like all the ideas though, I would buy any of them. What I found was that each color you use, it adds a couple bucks to the cost. So if there is 5 colors it is 10 bucks more or whatever. That's why I stayed with the 1 color.

I guarantee I will buy 2 2xl Tee shirts and a 2xl hoody minimum. Jada you got my support in anything I can do to help bro!


----------



## 0tj0 (Jul 30, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I want one tht says Im not concieted I just know Im stronger than you LOL



I kinda like this but maybe a simpler version... just the word "better" on the back. nothing else.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 30, 2012)

On the back it could ay simply

"And I have a big cock...."


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think I want mine saying that on the back...LOL


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I don't think I want mine saying that on the back...LOL



Lol, yea that wouldn't work well for you.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Lol, yea that wouldn't work well for you.



I already have a hard enough time trying to convince some that I don't have one.....


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2012)

why do I get the thought that this was only intended for me LOL ???


----------



## creekrat (Aug 2, 2012)

Not trying to be a killjoy but has anyone looked into the possible legal repercussions of using Si?  Didn't know if sports illustrated may hold a copyright or trademark on it.  I like the idea and would purchase some but would hate to see legal ramifications for a fundraiser.


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey brad like I said in the pm stop ur shit man! Lol, we are a brothers in a team! So brad pls don't feel like Ur stepping on my toes, we are working together. The reason I've taken some time is my boy hasn't arrived yet from vacation so he can tell me where to get the shirts whole sale. He always buys t and he has a spot.  I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I don't think I want mine saying that on the back...LOL



Run that tren you're thinking of running and the shirt would fit you just fine Jen


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Im thinking on the back it should look a little something like this

*WE AIN'T*
*EVEN MAD*
*BRO*


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Whatever we end up putting on them, I am for sure down to order a tank top, T-shirt, and a hoodie.

Im gonna crack the fuck up if Im walking around town and I see someone rockin an SI shirt, I would run up to them and hug them, without question


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Run that tren you're thinking of running and the shirt would fit you just fine Jen



hey now! I'd just have to prove the doubters wrong again


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 2, 2012)

If anyone asks, just say it says yes in spanish!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 3, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Whatever we end up putting on them, I am for sure down to order a tank top, T-shirt, and a hoodie.
> 
> Im gonna crack the fuck up if Im walking around town and I see someone rockin an SI shirt, I would run up to them and hug them, without question



I hope that's a backwards hug!!  LOL!=))


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Whatever we end up putting on them, I am for sure down to order a tank top, T-shirt, and a hoodie.
> 
> Im gonna crack the fuck up if Im walking around town and I see someone rockin an SI shirt, I would run up to them and hug them, without question



Please make sure is not a cop lol


----------



## muscleink (Aug 5, 2012)

ken said:


> die big die young



live big, die big


----------



## basskiller (Aug 5, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Capital letters saying BROTHERHOOD on the back



pretty cool!!


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

so guys im sorry ive taken some time off the project but im on top of it now , sorry so i finally come with a design and need peoples feed back if they like. at the end its all for the site and im not making money out of it. so here is the design


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

this dame resize program i have is a bitch plus to make it big here is a pain in the ass!lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the back of the shirt, question why a wolf??


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

well brother b said a cool pic of a wolf with a crazy tren look would be good and i was like shit fk yea . so i saw that pic and it just looked perfect. but at the end its what the bros want. :tren:


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

so this is the price of the making of the shirts
1	$25.75 each	$25.75 total
10	$20.74 each	$207.40 total
25	$12.92 each	$323.00 total
100	$8.29 each	$829.00 total

now i feel a good decent price that would be fair for the bros but at the same time give a nice donation would be $20 . if we were to get 100 members which i dont know how cant we lets say 
the shirts will cost $8.29  but $11.71 would go towards the site.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice lets get a mod involve here to open a poll for the design and price?


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

sent herm a pm so hopefully we can get this poll rolling


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 26, 2012)

Serious question!!!! am i gonna be ablke to order a few shirts?


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

oh my!:-0 once we get the poll up and c if guys like the design then i will take it to the next level


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 26, 2012)

How about on the back it says "It's not broscience"

Whatever is decided I'll definitely chip in. Glad to see this happening. Great idea


----------



## theminister (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah count me in for one shirt and the donation no probs


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll buy at least one too!  Awesome idea!  We should all wear them to the Arnold Classic next year.


----------



## Jada (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice wheels!


----------



## curls (Aug 26, 2012)

Put me down for 1 as well


----------



## creekrat (Aug 27, 2012)

count me in.  need a shorty one for the ladies  like a barely covers the rack crop top


----------

